# [SOLVED] Apache 2.4 server stats problem

## ryszardzonk

Hi all,

I use monitorix to check on just about any thing with little or no tweaking except I can not get the status of apache. I have followed the instructions on http://www.monitorix.org/documentation.html#21 to make sure I have appropriate options checked in apache. https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/mod/mod_status.html does not seem to mention anything else special I would need to get the stats out of of it

Is there anything else I should make sure I have set? 

Create that /server-status directory maybe with apache:apache rights? Or should apache autocreate when it works?

Both are installed on the same server so 127.0.0.1 should be ok

00_mod_status.conf

```
<Location /server-status>

        SetHandler server-status

        Require host 127.0.0.1

</Location>

ExtendedStatus On

</IfDefine>
```

httpd.conf

```
...

<IfDefine STATUS>

LoadModule status_module modules/mod_status.so

</IfDefine>

...
```

```
emerge -pv apache

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] www-servers/apache-2.4.7:2  USE="ssl threads -debug -doc -ldap (-selinux) -static -suexec" APACHE2_MODULES="access_compat actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_core authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_file authz_core authz_dbm authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif socache_shmcb speling status unique_id unixd userdir usertrack vhost_alias -asis -authn_alias -cache_disk -cern_meta -charset_lite -dumpio -lbmethod_bybusyness -lbmethod_byrequests -lbmethod_bytraffic -lbmethod_heartbeat -log_forensic -proxy_fcgi -proxy_ftp -proxy_scgi -ratelimit -remoteip -reqtimeout -slotmem_shm -substitute -version" APACHE2_MPMS="-event -itk -peruser -prefork -worker" 0 kB
```

Thanks for help & tips!

EDIT: to make apache stats work I had to do 2 things

1. add "-D STATUS" in APACHE2_OPTS located in /ect/conf.d/apache2 without which status module obviously would not start

2. For some reason changing "Require host 127.0.0.1" also was needed

Now I have 

```
        Order deny,allow

        Deny from all

        Allow from 127.0.0.1
```

----------

